# Any women expatriates?



## Ash Joshua

Hi everyone,

I am a doctoral student hoping to study the experiences of women expatriates in the US. There are 4 conditions I need fulfilled for the same:

1. You have to have stayed in the US for at least 1 year
2. You should presently be working in a full time position
3. You should be going back to your home country or elsewhere in the near or distant future (basically no plans of immigrating to the US)
4. Most importantly, you should be a woman!

If there is anyone fulfilling this criteria and willing to participate in this research, please reply to this thread.

Thanks

AJ


----------

